# One of the Nicest “Colson” Irish Mail Around



## cr250mark (Jul 2, 2020)

Wanted to Share This
Mid to early 30’s Irish Mail
If you like Irish Mail Carts with a little Style , this is it.
The kid that rode up on this , lol oh boy !

Original Pea Green With cool Pin detail.
Side Shifter
Pump Wheel with early bell
Great rubber
Colson “ Fairy “ scripted seat with crash rails.
Colson company “ Auto Coaster “

Gotta love these to appreciate them
This one sits high on the pedestal Amongst my collection . 
No plans to sell this one
Hope you Enjoy it Also.
Please feel free to comment or add your own treasure to the post , love to see them ,

Thank you
Mark


----------



## bike (Jul 2, 2020)

The rarest Colson!


----------



## 1motime (Jul 2, 2020)

Well built and built to last.  That was a kids dream!  How does it freewheel? Any brakes?
Would be nice to flip it and see the down side.  Thanks for sharing!


----------

